# How to close my account?



## staples4444 (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah im new at this i need some help? anyone who can help give me instructions thanks? really appreciate


----------



## Jason (Apr 21, 2008)

You don't.. You just stop coming


----------



## staples4444 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jason said:


> You don't.. You just stop coming


no its not like that i need to delete it


----------



## Scott (Apr 21, 2008)

Holy negative rep Batman!

We can't delete our own accounts (I've tried. I hate this place)

You'll probably just be perma banned if you want to leave.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 21, 2008)

staples, if you keep up your current behavior I'm sure the ban hammer will deal with your account in a manner satisfactory to all.


----------



## Jason (Apr 21, 2008)

Why? Just stop coming..


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 21, 2008)

Now calm down there, little feller! You may have gotten off on the wrong foot, as we here try to act at least somewhat adult now and then. An attempt at simple English writing conventions would be appreciated. Who knows, you may have a lot of interesting things to add to the place. If you are trying to delete so that you can start anew, Adminibot will dime you out fast. You only have negative 4 points so, don't be so hasty!


----------



## techjsteele (Apr 21, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Now calm down there, little feller! You may have gotten off on the wrong foot, as we here try to act at least somewhat adult now and then. An attempt at simple English writing conventions would be appreciated. Who knows, you may have a lot of interesting things to add to the place. If you are trying to delete so that you can start anew, Adminibot will dime you out fast. You only have negative 4 points so, don't be so hasty!



Well said. We need more people like you on the forum, sir!


----------



## Scott (Apr 21, 2008)

And Scotty brings him into the Green!

The loving hand of the Lefty strikes again!


----------



## kristallin (Apr 22, 2008)

You're just a big softy, aren't you, Scotty? I can feel the  from here!

 = awesomeness


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2008)

Jason said:


> You don't.. You just stop coming



 This isn't a bank.


----------

